#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  8 IoT Security Tips to Secure Your IoT Devices

## Bhavya

As more and more IoT devices come into our homes and businesses it's important to pay attention to our IoT security in order to avoid unwanted security risks. So, here are the eight IoT security tips to secure your IoT devices.

Don't connect your devices to the Internet unless you need toHave a separate network for yourselfPick strong and different passwords for your every deviceTurn off the universal plug and playEnsure you have the latest firmwareBe wary of cloud servicesKeep your personal devices out of the workplaceTrack and assess your IoT devices

----------

